# Youth Bow for hunting/competition



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

My 10 year old daughter needs a new bow. She got her hunters safety cert and now SHE IS READY TO HUNT!

I don't think she'll be hunting with a bow this year but I need to get her one. She is also wanting to shoot 4H Archery so I need to get her something that with kill a deer and be good for her to shoot competition with, preferably adjustable enough to last her a few years.

What are your kids using?


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Diamond Archery Razor Edge

http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_razoredge.php

Has the most flexability and will allow you to easily adjust as she grows


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

I just bought my 10 year old a Mission Menace. 

http://missionarchery.com/menace-bow.asp


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

How serious is she about competition? If she's VERY serious I'd look at some of the past Hoyt offerings specifically the Selena or Sapphire. Many a competition won with both those bows. They offered them in as little as a 23"/30-40# configuration which might suit your daughter well.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

My son was shooting a Browning Micro Midas 3 for the last 2 year's. It has a lot of adjustment for draw length and weight. The one problem with it, is that the draw weight is limited by the draw length. He has a short draw length, so the most we could set the bow at was 30 lbs without increasing the length, which he was already at his max. I bought him a Bear The Truth 2 Young Gun's this year. At 30 lbs we gained 22 feet per second with the same arrow's and draw length over the Browning. Plus, we are able to increase the poundage to almost 40 #'s at the same draw length. The Bear is a lot nicer bow, faster and quieter.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Michihunter said:


> How serious is she about competition? If she's VERY serious I'd look at some of the past Hoyt offerings specifically the Selena or Sapphire. Many a competition won with both those bows. They offered them in as little as a 23"/30-40# configuration which might suit your daughter well.


 She is very serious. I'll check those out. 

I was down to a few different bows,

Diamond Razor Edge

Darton Maverick?

Mission Menace

Mainly due to their adjustability, but I really need to get her draw length measured but I'm trying to figure out how to do that without letting her know I'm getting her a bow lol.. Then again she really should shoot all of the options too... sigh.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

If you get an Oneida, you can change draw lengths as she gets taller without the need for a bow press or having to go to a pro shop.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

ONEIDABOW1 said:


> If you get an Oneida, you can change draw lengths as she gets taller without the need for a bow press or having to go to a pro shop.


 
You can do that on pretty much all of the youth bow's that are out. I believe both of my kid's bow's (Browning Micro Midas / Bear Truth) have 10" of adjustment by simply removing a set screw on the cam and replacing it at a different setting. It take's less than a minnute to adjust the draw length.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Well I'm stuck between a Diamond Edge and a Darton Ranger.. both would fit her for a long time but the Darton only max's out at 45#. 

I can get a Darton package for $250 vs $310 the Diamond which would leave me a little left for arrows which I wont be able to afford for awhile if I get the diamond..

I cant find a whole lot of good on the Darton though and no speed specs.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Well I bought her a Parker Buckshot fully loaded with arrows, case and a release for $275 out the door. It also has a lifetime warranty and upgradeable to 50#. I hope she likes it..


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

my wife shoots the sidekick and loves it


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

StumpJumper said:


> Well I bought her a Parker Buckshot fully loaded with arrows, case and a release for $275 out the door. It also has a lifetime warranty and upgradeable to 50#. I hope she likes it..


Sounds like you'll have one VERY happy young lady real soon!!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I cant wait... I got it at a shop up in Stanton and I told her on our way up north today we were going to stop and get some arrows for her toy recurve. I'm going to ask her if she wants to shoot a real bow while we are there.. She is going to freak when I tell her the bow is hers, she has been in the dumps because she cant hunt this year..

I couldn't sleep last night because I'm so excited lol.


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

u are the man!!! great job DAD!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

She loves the bow and is shooting great with it


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

StumpJumper said:


> She loves the bow and is shooting great with it


We definitely need a pic!!


----------

